# FTP Statistik Quota



## paepke (8. Feb. 2008)

Hallo...

bei mir wird in ISP-Config  keine Statistik für FTP angezeigt, web und mail wird wunderbar gelistet nur nicht FTP...


----------



## Till (10. Feb. 2008)

Schau bitte mal nach, ob der FTP Daemon Transferstatistiken in sein Log schreibt und ob der Paf zu diesem Log in den ISPConfig Server Einstellungen richtig ist.


----------



## markusm (20. März 2008)

moin, 

ich 
habe ein ähnliches problem; proftd eingerichtet  und läuft, xferlog wird geschrieben und rotiert, ich habe 2 symb.links vom xferlog nach /var/log/xferlog und /var/log/vsftpd.log gesetzt, trotzdem erscheinen bleiben die felder für ftp in der statstikübersicht leer.

wie kann man den prozess, dass ispconfig die statistikjen sammelt, von hand anstoßen (script?) 

markus


----------



## markusm (21. März 2008)

*fixed*

ispconfig zeigt jetzt ftp_statistiken an, der trick mit den symlinks scheint funktioniert zu haben, ich weiss nur nicht 100%ig, welche der beiden dateien (xferlog, vsftpd.log) die richtige war ... 

till, irgend ne ahnung?



markus


----------



## Till (23. März 2008)

ISPConfig nimmt die Log-Datei, die unter den System Einstellungen unter Administration im ISPConfig Interface eingestellt ist.


----------



## markusm (26. März 2008)

Hallo Till, 

im Anhang findest Du die Ansichten die ISPConfig mir bietet, beides unter Administration, das eine ist der Punkt Systemconbfig/Eigenschaften, das andere ist Server/Eigenschaften/FTP, nirgendwo ist der Punkt Logfiles auswählen. (ich habe 2 grafiken angehängt & hoffe, sie werden angezeigt) 

Immherhin hat es mit dem Symlinks geklappt, das die FTP-Statistiken angezeigt
werden. 

Kannst Du mir evtl sagen, welche Datei ausgeweret wird, xferlog oder vsftpd.log?
Möchte ungern durch try-and-error herausfinden, welchen link ich löschen kann.

mit besten Grüßen,

Markus




Zitat von Till:


> ISPConfig nimmt die Log-Datei, die unter den System Einstellungen unter Administration im ISPConfig Interface eingestellt ist.


----------



## Till (30. März 2008)

Du musst unter System Settings und nicht System Configuration nachsehen.


----------

